# Cracked carbon



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

Just found a crack in the seat tube, about 4 inches above water cage. A non Giant shop said it most definatly should be warrenty. No impact, just a crack

Is Giant good at this stuff. Ive bought 4 giants in the last year $12,000 worth


----------



## TOflat (Oct 7, 2009)

Whenever it's happened (I've only seen one frame in 4 years with any sort of crack from just riding), they replaced it with a new frame within 3 days. Make sure you go to a store that's a bigger Giant dealer, they're more likely to have easier pull as a larger seller.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Would you mind putting up a picture of it? Is it a hairline crack or a very obvious one? I'm trying to determine if I have a crack on mine or if it's just a blemish in the clearcoat.


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*OP picture poor quality*

here is photo


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

dtrancex said:


> Just found a crack in the seat tube, about 4 inches above water cage. A non Giant shop said it most definatly should be warrenty. No impact, just a crack
> 
> Is Giant good at this stuff. Ive bought 4 giants in the last year $12,000 worth


4 Giant bikes in one year?
What other ones did you buy?
I heard somewhere they are pretty good about taking care the customer.

Good luck


----------



## dtrancex (Jun 17, 2009)

*OP 4 bikes 1 year*

I got the Defy Advance 2, Wife got the Defy Advance 1 .And 2 Trance x1 and a 800 mountain bike for a neighbor kid.
With everything we've spent in that store in the last year it comes to about 18,000
looking for new bikes for a trip to Moab this year, this deal coould break our run.


----------

